

Six Percent of All Web Traffic Goes to Google - phsr
http://lifehacker.com/5381700/six-percent-of-all-web-traffic-goes-to-google

======
ars
Real article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/10/13/13re...](http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/10/13/13readwriteweb-
google-accounts-for-6-of-all-internet-traff-90323.html)

